# "Code of the Woosters", "Very Good Jeeves" and others are on Kindle!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally some Jeeves books other than the endless offerings of the out-of-copyright stories is available on Kindle.  I'm not thrilled about the $9.99 prices, but I've ordered Joy in the Morning anyway to encourage publication of more of these, and will probably get the rest.

Looks like they have:

Very Good Jeeves
The Code of the Woosters
The inimitable Jeeves
Joy in the Morning (I never even heard of this one, presumably it didn't stick in my mind because it doesn't have Jeeves in the title)



That's all I see.  Now if we could just get Horatio Hornblower on Kindle....


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...Now if we could just get Horatio Hornblower on Kindle


They Kindleized Horatio about a month ago. Check out all the ones available here.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> They Kindleized Horatio about a month ago. Check out all the ones available here.


Oh happy day! My life is complete! If I was a dog, my tail would have knocked over every vase in the house.


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

Right Ho, I've found my next kindle purchases.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

What ho what ho what ho! Bring on the B. Wooster and manservant, instanter!

Though I confess I will be waiting for a sale like the current ginormous Georgette Heyer one before indulging. Needs must, you know.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've bought one, and may buy others.  I can console myself that someone has to buy these before they will Kindleize the rest!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'll probably get at least one, also.

Mike


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Good news, I love Bertie!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeeves is the one who always saves the day, but Bertie gets the really good lines.  A couple from "Joy in the Morning":


"When a girl uses six derogatory adjectives in her attempt to paint the portrait of the loved one, it means something.  One may indicate a merely temporary tiff.  Six is big stuff."



"There are moments when we Woosters can be very firm--adamant is perhaps the word--and one of those is when we are asked to intimidate men like Uncle Perry."



And Bertie's friend Boko gets one good line, when Bertie asks if Boko has lost his fiance's affections:

"That's what I'm trying to figure out.  I can't make up my mind.  It all depends on what construction you place on the words 'I never want to speak to you again in this world or the next, you miserable fathead.'"


----------



## Spitzbub (Jul 4, 2011)

Whether it's his books, audio books or the TV show, I love PG Wodehouse.  I don't think I can say that about anybody else.

Just for nonny-nonnys and ha-cha-chas!

John


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I've been waiting ages for these! $10 a pop is steep, but I still might need Code of the Woosters -- and I don't  think I've ever read Joy in the Morning.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've never read Wodehouse...but weirdly I recently put those books on my wishlist (not kindle because I don't think they were on kindle.)  I found them because I read a book called "Fleeting Memory" by Sherban Young and I can't remember if one of the reviews compared the books or if I found it was one of his favorite authors via goodreads...I think it was goodreads.  Then RIGHT after that, someone on mobileread mentioned reading Wodehouse!  Then I come here and...here is Wodehouse again!

It must be fate.  Or karma. Or they just got Kindle-ized so everyone is talking about them. :>)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> It must be fate. Or karma. Or they just got Kindle-ized so everyone is talking about them. :>)


The public domain ones were ebooks before the Kindle even came out, so they've been around for a while.

Mike


----------



## marimorimo (Aug 8, 2011)

These Jeeves books were on sale at $1 a pop during the KSO special comedy book offer a few weeks back. So I bought Code of the Woosters. I would have bought more, but the offer was only limited to one book per account


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> The public domain ones were ebooks before the Kindle even came out, so they've been around for a while.
> 
> Mike


Shows what I know. I must have searched on the title that was rec'd to me or I was in the wrong area or something. Well, no worries. Looks like I'll be able to get any of them now.

Don't have the KSO, so I don't have to feel like I missed out there!


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

Very happy to hear this. I love any J&W featuring Aunt Dahlia's highly temperamental French chef Anatole.  I don't usually spend $9.99 for Kindle books, but I'll happily make an exception for Code of the Woosters!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just downloaded a ton of them!  Thanks for the heads up!  I'm going to have some good reading tonight...


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

There's no one like ol' PG Wodehouse.  I started reading his stuff as a kid and I've never found another writer who has his particular way with words.  Just the structure of his sentences was funny.

My favorite, from MIKE AT WRYKYN:

"Jam, please, Phyllis you pig."  (A brother to a sister at the breakfast table).



Julia


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

After falling in love with the TV series (staring the legendary Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie) I have been wanting to read these a lot.  Good find.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The prices on these have fallen a teeny bit from $9.99 to $8.99.  I'd already picked up all of 'em but Code of the Woosters, but bought that this morning and am reading it now.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I've read them, listened to them on audiobooks, watched Fry and Laurie as Jeeves and Wooster on the tube, and still....

I'm off to update them to Kindle!

Thanks for the heads-up. 

What-ho, indeed.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

NSRob said:


> Right Ho, I've found my next kindle purchases.


Me, too.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Highly recommended, but I'd wait for a price drop!

What ho, indeed!


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

I have read, watched and listened to them in every format. Obviously the kindle versions are next!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Since we're all here, who's our favorite audiobook actor of the stories? I'm rather fond of Frederick Davidson, myself, though we also have a very well done dramatization of "Joy in the Morning."


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I've found the formatting on the UK Wodehouse Kindle books to be pretty woeful. Are the US ones different? Those horrible HTML punctuation marks (straight apostrophes etc), and para indenting AND para breaks. Very odd.

I own about 50 Wodehouse novels, and desperately want to go digital so that I can never be far away from entering that glorious comic world, but at these prices, and with this formatting...

I can thoroughly recommend the Jonathan Cecil readings on Audible. I have about ten. Superb. Though Hot Water (one of my favourite reads) is a bit tough-going with all the fake American accents, everything else has been wonderful - the timing and the characterisation is second to none.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Today I suddenly had the urge to read 'Ring for Jeeves' again, and bumped up against this formatting problem. The Kindle version is horribly formatted. Very annoying - and so I didn't buy it, and didn't read it, and have spent my evening and money on something else. Publishers/authors take note!

I've also written a blog post showing the bad formatting in screenshots and comparing it with the paperback - and then showing how easy it would be to pleasantly replicate the paperback on Kindle: http://bit.ly/nIf55g

I really hope Arrow do something about this. Terrible shame for all Wodehouse fans.


----------

